

Crowdfunding Platform for Developers, Fundry.com - a5seo
http://fundry.com/project

======
Skywing
I feel like Fundry makes a very direct an unpleasant approach to this. I enjoy
Kickstarter so much because it doesn't come off as being "all about the
money." It's not about "building ideas, getting paid." It's a little more
mutual than that.

I do like that it is focused on software, which does allow you to do that
feature request functionality, though.

